# Coyote crosses electric fence and attacks Maltese



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Coyote Attacks Two Dogs In Glencoe CBS Chicago

This is in a suburban area north of Chicago. This is the main reason I do not like electric fences. Frightening!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh that is terrible.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

just awful!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I would not have expected coyotes in Chicago ! Awful ! Hope those babies recover.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

There are coyotes all over Chicago land, these attacks are not new. My parents friends neighbors who live in my town recently lost their dog to a coyote attack.. So sad, never let ur pups out of ur sight outside ...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

These reports are in the news all the time and are becoming more common. I'm just amazed at the people who seem to think that their yard is for some reason off limits to coyotes. Larger dogs are being attacked too, so our little ones look easy to them.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Very scary!! :smscare2: My 3 stay inside..I don't let them out in the yard... the largest is only 5 pounds.. I do have a large covered pen on my deck for fresh air and sunshine..but I still go out with them...I am sad for these owners..


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Just horrifying. I have never seen a coyote in my area, but always try to be vigilent just in case. I hope they recover quickly.


----------



## cynthia's (Dec 30, 2011)

Terrible! Coyotes seem to be everywhere nowadays!!


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I've never heard of coyotes in our area...however, my neighbor (the owner of the little I'm sitting for this week) let Bailey out in the front yard one night about 8 weeks ago, and saw a huge bear standing by her mailbox. She told me that and I freaked. I walk Mia around the house at night with a flashlight and have never seen anything, but OMG!!! *


----------



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

*Scarey!*

We have lots of coyotes, fox and racoons in our area. Our backyard is wooded at the end of it. I walk Lily and would NEVER take her in the back at night. I'm afraid to go out there at night - LOL.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

The poor little things. Right in front of an owner - wow.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

aprilb said:


> Very scary!! :smscare2: My 3 stay inside..I don't let them out in the yard... the largest is only 5 pounds.. I do have a large covered pen on my deck for fresh air and sunshine..but I still go out with them...I am sad for these owners..


This is the very reason that my furbabies NEVER go outside. I don't care if we are standing right over our babies, coyotes are so quick and we would be so scared that we might not be able to re-act. Gone in a flash and not a thing we could do... I take mine out for car rides, to PetsMart and other places that will allow fur kids in but I always carry them to the car. My family thinks that I am over protective, but I am determined to keep my babies safe...:thumbsup:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

That's so frightening! We have lots of coyotes and hawks in our area so, needless to say, Bella never goes out unsupervised and always on a leash.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Yards Not safe anymore. Its a Shame. So Sad for them!*
*Nickee**


----------

